
Visual Studio Code vs. Android Studio – Functionality, Search and Source Control - Rubytron
https://blog.codemagic.io/android-studio-vs-visual-studio-code/
======
benayatei
Oh, this compare is It not good at al good because the android studio is an
ide but vs code only a code editor.

